# Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???



## Altmühlangler (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

ich höre immer öfters, das Frolic angeblich zu Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen fürt. 

Hat das auch schon einer gehört ??? 

Oder ist das vieleicht nur eine masche der Industire, das man dene ihre Bolilies kaufen soll. 

Ehrlich gesagt, warum sollte der Fisch / Karpfen Bauchschmerzen bekommen...................


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Altmühlangler schrieb:


> ... ich höre immer öfters, das Frolic angeblich zu Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen fürt.  .......



Hallo!

Nein, Frolic führt aber dazu, dass Fische bei häufigerem Verzehr beginnen zu bellen - das kann dann teilweise schon recht störend sein, wenn man einen ruhigen Nachtansitz geplant hat.  :q

PS:
Natürlich ist das Blödsinn. Genau wie die Geschichte mit den Bauchschmerzen... |rolleyes


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ist eigentlich Schwachsinn! Es kann sein, dass Frolic blähende Wirkung hat, also kann es sein, dass n karpfen, der an Land ist und das Zeug gefressen hat, auch mal einen schönen fahren lassen kann... 
aber ob das logische Konsequenz von "Bauchschmerzen" sein kann, bezweifle ich stark! Und sowieso können die Karpfen ja, wenn sie merken, dass das Zeug ihnen nicht gut bekommt, aufhören zu fressen, wir können ja schlecht unter Wasser schwimmen und ihnen das zeug eintrichtern, von daher würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen!


----------



## Allround Mike (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Hallo,

also ich sehe das ganze überhaupt nicht als blödsinn.Mit Frolic werden Hunde gefüttert und keine Fische.
Frolic ist für dir Verdauung von hunden ausgelegt und nicht auf die der Fische! 
Sicherlich hören die Karpfen mit dem Fressen auf wenns ihnen nicht gut tut,kein Thema ! Aber mir quillt die Galle über #q wenn ich am Wasser sehe, wie kilo weise Frolic verfüttert wird. 
Das ist mir irgendewie zu hoch #d!!!

Grüße Mike


----------



## BigEasy4653 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Allround Mike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich sehe das ganze überhaupt nicht als blödsinn.Mit Frolic werden Hunde gefüttert und keine Fische.
> Frolic ist für dir Verdauung von hunden ausgelegt und nicht auf die der Fische!
> ...


 

na ja aber der dann Kiloweise Boilis füttert ist dann besser oder was |krach:.

ich würde ehr sagen das gekaufte boilis für den fisch ehr unverdaulicher sind als ein paar frolics:v.


----------



## frummel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

frolic ist für hunde..und zuviel proteiene sind für bodybuilder...naja was solls..


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich würde dem einen oder anderen hier vielleicht dann doch nochmal die Suchfunktion empfehlen - denn letztlich ist das Thema Frolic schon etliche Mahle "durchgekaut" worden...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich denke mal das es eine Behauptung von der Industrie ist. Obwohl es eigentlich unnötig erscheint. Es gibt genug Angler die auf die Werbung hereinfallen und die Gewässer mit ihren Boilie`s verseuchen. Oder denken die etwa, der ganze chemische Kram ist gut für`s Wasser?????? Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wieviel KG davon im Wasser landen. 

Da ist Frolic wohl die harmlosere Variante...


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

ich denke mal das ist auf dem Mist von Leuten gewachsen die es lieber sehen würden wenn zentnerweise (bevorzugt die von ihnen verkauften) teure Boilies ins Wasser gefeuert werden als (günstiges) Frolic. Im zweifelsfall behaupt ich mal dass Frolic doch um einiges leichter bekömmlich ist als die Konservierungsmittelbomben von Boilies.


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Hallo Wallerschreck,

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer, das Frolic manchmal für einen
Bruchteil des Geldes besser fängt als Bollie ! #6#6

Übrigens sind Bollies genausowenig natürliche Nahrung wie Frolic oder alles andere was ihr füttert. Es sei den ihr angelt und füttert Tubifex. :vik:


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Das Verbot ist wie die meisten Verbote in Vereinen in der Regel durch Neid entstanden.
Wenn das Gewässer die Einbringung von Nährstoffen durch Anfüttern verträgt kannst du Frolic genauso füttern (oder besser) wie was anderes. Wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Bei uns wurde ein Verbot ausgesprochen was das füttern wie folgt abbildet:

Max 1 kg Trockenfuttter oder 2 kg Nassfutter / 24 Std, Boilies füttern ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## mariophh (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@Marlin

wie willst du etwa sagen, dass man nicht das natürliche Verhalten nachahmt, wenn einen lecker Müsli aus gequollenem Hanf, Vanillezucker, Blutmehl, Paniermehl  und Blumenerde zusammen mixt? Ich dachte die Fische würden das genauso machen....


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ... *max 1 kg Trockenfuttter *oder 2 kg Nassfutter / 24 Std, *Boilies füttern ist nicht erlaubt*.



Und? Dafür wurde bestimmt eine sehr vernünftig klingende und rational nachvollziehbare Erklärung gegeben, warum Boilies nicht unter Trockenfutter fallen, hmm? :q :q :q


----------



## pokerface (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Hi,
ich bin zwar kein Experte was die fressgewohnheit des karpfens betrifft aber i´ch habe durchaus festgestellt das manche Karpfen sowohl boilies als auch frolic nicht vertragen das hat dann aber mit den geerbten Genen des karpfens zu tun.Es spielt doch keine Rolle ob ich nun ein Zentner Frolic oder Boilies reinschmeisse das Problem ist trozdem das gleiche und zwar die Fressgewohnheit wenn der Karpfen eher auf naürliche Futtermittel geht dann muss man mit Mais oder Wurm angeln aber es gibt halt auch solche Karpfen die dann Künstliche Sachen wie Boilies oder Frolic fressen da es ihrer Fressgewohnheit ist.

MFG pokerface


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Mais ist ebenfalls ein nicht natürliches Futter des Karpfens! Vertragen tut ers trotzdem genauwie Frolic.


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@Mariophh

du täuscht dich, Karpfen fressen kein selbsgemixtes Müsli,
weil sie keine Milch zu anrühren im Kühlschrank haben !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



pokerface schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin zwar kein Experte was die fressgewohnheit des karpfens betrifft aber i´ch habe durchaus festgestellt das manche Karpfen sowohl boilies als auch frolic nicht vertragen das hat dann aber mit den geerbten Genen des karpfens zu tun. ...



Interessant. |kopfkrat
Wie äußert sich das dann?! :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Interessant. |kopfkrat
> Wie äußert sich das dann?! :q


 

Häufige Karpfenfürze gefolgt von aufsteigenden Luftblasen und üblem Geruch


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Häufige Karpfenfürze gefolgt von aufsteigenden Luftblasen und üblem Geruch



Aahso. Also ähnlich wie beim Menschen mit Fertigfrikadellen und Bier.  

Ja, ja... :q :q :q


----------



## frummel (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Aahso. Also ähnlich wie beim Menschen mit Fertigfrikadellen und Bier.
> 
> Ja, ja... :q :q :q




musst du danach auch immer so... i a


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> @Mariophh
> 
> du täuscht dich, Karpfen fressen kein selbsgemixtes Müsli,
> weil sie keine Milch zu anrühren im Kühlschrank haben !
> ...



(Kuh)Milch ist auch keine natürliche Nahrung, nichtmal für Menschen. Ich zB vertrag sie überhaupt nicht und 25% der Menschen hierzulande vertragen sie schlecht bis gar nicht.
Karpfen gehts sicher nicht besser


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Und? Dafür wurde bestimmt eine sehr vernünftig klingende und rational nachvollziehbare Erklärung gegeben, warum Boilies nicht unter Trockenfutter fallen, hmm? :q :q :q




sicher das  hier gibt es einen See der mit einem anderen Verein im Gemeinschaft beangelt wird, da ist das anfüttern generell verboten... schon paar mal umgekippt, seitdem ist Schluß. 

Manche Angler übertreiben es aber auch gewaltig. 10 kg für 1 Std ... habs schon mal gesehen.

Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das die Debatte für die Katz ist, die wenigsten von uns sind Zoologen mit Schwerpunkt Süßwasserfisch, daher kann keiner sagen ob dem Karpfen bom Boilie der After brennt oder vom Frolic der Darm *(Karpfen haben keinen Magen) * schwillt.

Der Grund für das Futter steht ja schon oben, die Boilies sind wegen den möglichen Zusätzen verboten worden, kann wohl den Fisch abhängig machen, quasi Drogensucht unter Wasser.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Macht es Euch doch nicht so schwer :q

Zwei Ruten mit Frolic und eine mit Renni und die Blasen
kommen wieder aussschließlich vom Gründeln


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Macht es Euch doch nicht so schwer
> 
> Zwei Ruten mit Frolic und eine mit Renni und die Blasen
> kommen wieder aussschließlich vom Gründeln


 
Der witz ist ja das auf Renni durchaus was beißen könnte :q


----------



## mariophh (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@Marlin

wie willst du etwa sagen, dass man nicht das natürliche Verhalten nachahmt, wenn einen lecker Müsli aus gequollenem Hanf, Vanillezucker, Blutmehl, Paniermehl  und Blumenerde zusammen mixt? Ich dachte die Fische würden das genauso machen....  |kopfkrat

Wenn man so hört was einige Leute alles betreiben, um ein paar Fische zu fangen... teilweise echt gestört. Ein Arbeitskollege meines Schwagers lässt jedes Jahr mehrere Zentner (!) Karpfenfutter nach Spanien schicken und bezahlt Leute dafür das Zeug Wochen bevor er anreist schon mal ins Wasser zu kippen.#q 

Auch krass war ein Beitrag hier, wo ein Abler von seinem ersten Karpfen berichtete und sich darauf freute den zu essen. Beim Ausnehmen hatte er sich dann schon über rosa Glibber im Magen der Fisches gewundert. Nach seinen Aussagen war der absolut ungeniessbar, da er nach ERDBEER schmeckte. 

So viel zum Thema Boilie Anfüttern... Allerdings ist n Fisch der nach Frolic schmeckt auch kein wirklicher Genuss ....  Wenn man schon anfüttern möchte, dann sollte man es, so weit überhaupt erlaubt, auf ein absolutes Minimum reduzieren. Solange das Gewässer es verträgt, ist es ziemlich egal womit angefüttert wird, denke ich. Ich persönlich schmeiss, wenn überhaupt mal ne Hand voll Mais oder ein paar Wurmreste rein, das reicht mir zum Fische fangen und auf Karpfen hab ichs eh nicht abgesehen, da mir die nicht schmecken. 

Das Argument mit der Chemie in den Boilies ist natürlich nicht unbegründet, allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, was in Frolic so alles an Zusatzstoffen drin ist, die fürs Gewässer unverträglich sein könnten und zusätzliche Biomasse bedeuten sie allemal. Für den Karpfen ist es aber sicherlich ziemlich egal. Selbst wenn er von nem Frolic Bähungen kriegen sollte, was ich nicht glaube, ist ein Haken im Maul und für ein Foto an Land gezogen werden wohl deutlich  weniger zuträglich für sein Wohlbefinden als Bauchweh. 


Grüße aus HH


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> sicher das  hier gibt es einen See der mit einem anderen Verein im Gemeinschaft beangelt wird, da ist das anfüttern generell verboten... schon paar mal umgekippt, seitdem ist Schluß. ....



Hi,

Du verwechselst da was, das sind keine rationalen Gründe für ein Boilieverbot, wenn gleichzeitig der Eintrag von 1kg Trockenfutter pro Tag noch erlaubt sein soll...


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@Pilkman:



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ...
> Der Grund für das Futter steht ja schon oben, die Boilies sind wegen den möglichen Zusätzen verboten worden, kann wohl den Fisch abhängig machen, quasi Drogensucht unter Wasser.


----------



## mariophh (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Huch da hat wohl eben was mit dem editieren nicht geklappt..



Marlin1 schrieb:


> @Mariophh
> 
> du täuscht dich, Karpfen fressen kein selbsgemixtes Müsli,
> weil sie keine Milch zu anrühren im Kühlschrank haben !
> ...



Das mit der Milch lass ich gelten, aber das Karpfen generell keinen Kühlschrank haben nicht... nachdem ich kürzlich Antennen, zugeschnürte Müllsäcke und halbe Stahlregale gefangen habe, möchte ich gar nicht wissen wieviele Fische in Besitz vollwertiger Küchen- bzw. Wohnungsausstattungen sind...



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Häufige Karpfenfürze gefolgt von aufsteigenden Luftblasen und üblem Geruch



Und ich habe den Leuten hier Glauben geschenkt, die mir weiß machen wollten, das käme vom Gründeln... in Zukunft werde ich die Informationen hier kritischer betrachten! Danke, das du mir die Augen geöffnet hast!


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Den Gewässern zuliebe sollte man den Futtereintrag auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Von den Inhaltsstofen sind die Unterschiede zwischen manchen Boilies und Frolic gar nicht so riesig. Beide bestehen zum Großteil aus Getreidemehlen, die ein Karpfen verdauen kann. Solange der Karpfen ausreichend natürliche Nahrung findet, braucht man sich keine Sorgen um Verdauungsprobleme machen.
Mir war das Gerücht, dass Frolic zu Verdauungsproblemen führt bislang unbekannt.


----------



## pokerface (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Das mit dem Fressverhalten des Karpfen ist so zu begründen:
Der karpfen frisst anders wenn das Gewässer überfischt ist als wenn das Gewässer nur selten beangelt wird.Je mehr der Karpfen von unterschiedlichen Futter sieht und frisst wird er skeptisch und auch vorsichtiger.Aber das kann auch Vorteile beim Naglen haben.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ... der Grund für das Futter steht ja schon oben, die Boilies sind wegen den möglichen Zusätzen verboten worden, kann wohl den Fisch abhängig machen, quasi Drogensucht unter Wasser.



Ist nicht wahr, das wurde Euch erzählt?! :q

Echt der Hammer, ich hab immer gedacht, dass das teilweise Ammenmärchen sind, aber es scheint diese Sprüche ja echt zu geben... :vik:


----------



## MrTom (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



> Der Grund für das Futter steht ja schon oben, die Boilies sind wegen den möglichen Zusätzen verboten worden, kann wohl den Fisch abhängig machen, quasi Drogensucht unter Wasser.


Wenn sie das Zeuch rauchen und nicht fressen ist das nicht mein Problem:m


> i´ch habe durchaus festgestellt das manche Karpfen sowohl boilies als auch frolic nicht vertragen das hat dann aber mit den geerbten Genen des karpfens zu tun. ...


Jaja die Gene und dann auch noch die geerbten-verboten sollten die werden.


> Also ähnlich wie beim Menschen mit Fertigfrikadellen und Bier.


Bei mir ist es Sauerkraut, aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


> Natürlich ist das Blödsinn.


Wie das meiste hier in diesem Thread.


> Mit Frolic werden Hunde gefüttert und keine Fische


Frolic ist sicher nicht für die Verdauung eines Hundes ausgelegt, Frolic ist ein durch Werbung hochgepuschtes minderwertiges Futter.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@Mariophh,

na gut, die Kapitalen haben alle Kühlschränke !!!

Aber an den Zitteraalen zum Betreiben wird noch gearbeitet ! :vik:

@NorbertF,

ich fange dann halt die anderen 75 %, gesunde Fische sind mir eh lieber !:q:q:q

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Ist nicht wahr, das wurde Euch erzählt?! :q
> 
> Echt der Hammer, ich hab immer gedacht, dass das teilweise Ammenmärchen sind, aber es scheint diese Sprüche ja echt zu geben... :vik:



Märchen ist gut, wenn ich mir die Leute die gezielt auf Karpfen ansehe kriege ich die Krätze. Die ganzen selfmadeboilies sind echt der Hammer, hätten meine Dr. der Chemie nicht besser hingekriegt. Was die teilweise alles da rein mixen, Buttersäure ist ja noch harmlos, da gehen Sachen rein die würde ich nicht mal mit kompletter Schutzmontour anpacken würde... 

Es ging nicht um die im Handel erwerbbaren sondern um gerade solche selbstgerollten. Da man aber teilweise nicht unterscheiden kann was gekauft und was gerollt ist, wurden alle verboten. Es geht ja ausschließlich um das anfüttern, angeln kann man damit weiterhin.


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Naja,

nur mal so nebenbei, Futter ist Futter, das Stippfutter ist von der 
Wasserverträglichkeit auch keinen Deut besser.

Wieviel da bei manchen Hegefischen ins Wassergekippt wird ist schon erstaunlich. Auch da scheint die Hirnlose Regel : 'Viel hilft viel' zu gelten.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## ShortyNordenham (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@ marlin

die zitteraale sind schon da...
ich zitter jedesmal wenn der aal richtung hindernis abhaut:q

ich halte von diesem übertriebenen anfüttern überhaupt nix,
man sollte einfach mal die verhaltensweisen der fische an dem jeweiligen gewässer beobachten, ich kann mit nem futterboot 20 kilo boilies mitten im see versenken und die montage reinlegen und hoffen das was beißt.
oder ich sehe links neben mir  in 20 meter entfernung im kraut die karpfen wie sie an der oberfläche rumschlürfen, nehme ne fliege oder schwimmbrot und versuche da mein glück. 
meins ist eher die 2te alternative, bei vielen aber leider eher die erste.....


----------



## mariophh (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Märchen ist gut, wenn ich mir die Leute die gezielt auf Karpfen ansehe kriege ich die Krätze. Die ganzen selfmadeboilies sind echt der Hammer, hätten meine Dr. der Chemie nicht besser hingekriegt. Was die teilweise alles da rein mixen, Buttersäure ist ja noch harmlos, da gehen Sachen rein die würde ich nicht mal mit kompletter Schutzmontour anpacken würde...



Hmm...Radioaktives Material?

@Wallerschreck
siehste da hätten wir das mit der Stromversorgung ja geklärt!

Ne aber mal im Ernst was kann man denn da so Böses reintun, dass 
a. dazuführt, dass (mehr) Fische beißen
b. nicht dazu führt, dass jeder Fisch der Vorbeikommt mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmt... obwohl, dann halten die wenigstens still beim fotografieren...

Und was macht die Buttersäure? stehen Karpfen auf penetranten Kotzgeruch? Die werden mir immer unsympathischer...

Sollte das so sein, könnte ich gegen Bezahlung meine Dienste als buttersäurefrein "Bio-Boilie" anbieten. Stell mich an die gewünschte Stelle ans Wasser, gib mir ne Flasche Hartalk, gibt es ja mittlerweile auch in den verschiedensten Geschmacksrichtungen und vertrage ich ungefär so gut wie 25% der Bevölkerung Kuhmilch und der Rest erledigt sich von alleiine. Gegen Aufpreis würde ich vorher auch ein paar Frolic knabbern... :v

P.S. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das meine Kotzsmiley Premiere... ausser vielleicht in dem Thread in dems u.a. um Oettinger ging....


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Nein nichts strahlendes, wobei das mich mittlerweile nicht wundern würde. 

Es gibt Sachen da braucht man nur mal tief Luft holen und hats schon hinter sich, es gibt Sachen die einen komplett auflösen können ohne das auch nur ansatzweise Spuren übrig bleiben (Plomben mal ausgenommen).

Wie oben erwähnt kann es auch dazu führen das die Fische schon den Geschmack von dem Futter übernehmen.

Ich mag Leute die nur mit Ködern angeln die sie auch selbst essen würden (Gummifische und Metallköder mal ausgenommen) Ich kaufe nur selbstgerollte Boilies vom Kumpel, da weiß ich was drin ist und würde die auch mal anknabbern, auch wen mir der Geschmack nicht so zusagt, dem Fisch scheint es zu schmecken.


----------



## mariophh (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nein nichts strahlendes, wobei das mich mittlerweile nicht wundern würde.
> 
> Es gibt Sachen da braucht man nur mal tief Luft holen und hats schon hinter sich, es gibt Sachen die einen komplett auflösen können ohne das auch nur ansatzweise Spuren übrig bleiben (Plomben mal ausgenommen).
> ...



Ja die gibt es sicherlich, ich frage mich nur, was die positives beim Karpfenangeln bewirken sollen und was für Substanzen du meinst... oder meinst du die wollen gar keine Karpfen angeln sondern nur heimlich Sondermüll verklappen???

Entschuldige meinen Unglaube und ich weiss, dass es echt komische Leute gibt (s. Arbeitkollege meines Schwagers), aber irgenwie leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein, was das bringen soll, irgendwelche Hammer-Chemo-Gift-Cocktails zu basteln. Rumgerühre mit künstlichen Aromen usw. macht ja noch Sinn, wenn man es denn brauch, aber "Napalm-Fishing" ;+


----------



## Golfer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Also bei uns am Vereinssee sind Boilies auch verboten aber nicht wegen den hier genannten Gerüchten sondern uns wurde erzählt das die Aale daran kaputt gehen! Wurde wohl einer im Labor untersucht! Also ich glaube das ja nicht aber was meint ihr???


----------



## Golfer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

OHHH ich habe schwachsinn geschrieben ich meine Frolic und nicht Boilies!!!


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Oh man was für eine Anhäufung von Schwachsinn ich hier mal wieder um Köder- und Futterverbote lesen muss. Abgerundet mit Hetzparolen (die soo ein Bart haben) und schon sieht man mal wieder wie lieb sich Angler haben.

Vereinsmeierei ist echt das letzte. Nur weil manche mehr fangen weil sie sich mehr Mühe und Gedanken machen.


----------



## Jens0883 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Wie bietet ihr Frolic an? Schwimmend am Haar? Oder in Wasser einlegen, damit sie sinken?


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich mach mir da nicht so einen Kopf drumm.
Um Frolic mach ich mir keinen Kopf weil unser See beinahe Trinkwasser Qualität hat und die Fische es noch fressen. Also so schlecht kann es ja nicht sein.

Um boilies verlier ich noch weniger Gedanken weil ich die Selber mache und auch ohne zu zögern welche Essen würde.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? Der Verein von dem ich hier rede hat eine umfangreiche Erfahrung was die Chemie angeht. Hat nicht umsonst den Namen eines Chemiekonzernes hinten dran. Das war mein letzter Post in dem Thread hier. Ist ja noch schlimmer wie die dämlichen C+R Diskussionen.



interloper schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Um boilies verlier ich noch weniger Gedanken weil ich die Selber mache und auch ohne zu zögern welche Essen würde.



Das ist mal eine Einstellung! Die gefällt mir.


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Wie bietet ihr Frolic an? Schwimmend am Haar? Oder in Wasser einlegen, damit sie sinken?



Original Frolic sinkt. Kannste einfach am Haar anbieten.


----------



## fkpfkp (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

"da gehen Sachen rein die würde ich nicht mal mit kompletter Schutzmontour anpacken würde... "

Na da würde mich aber mal die Zutatenliste interessieren....

Mal nebenbei.... Kohlensäure löst Fleisch auch.... 

Wie immer, wenns mal wieder gegen Boilies, Frolic & Co. geht.... viel Stammtischgelaber, Unwahrheiten und vorgetäuschtes Fachwissen vom Freund der Schwester des Nachbarn 3 Häuser weiter.....


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@KFP

Fangen wir mal an:

Buttersäure
Formaldehyd
Glutamat (nix wildes, nur Geschmacksverstärker siehe Maggi Würze)

Die Liste kann man lang weiterführen

Mir geht es nicht um Boilies oder Frolic, ich fische selbst auch mal mit Boilies, habe ich doch geschrieben, Frolic wollte ich auch mal testen, sondern rein um die Zusammensetzung die so mancher in seine „Turboheimmischung“ einfließen läßt.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ... die Liste kann man schön lang weiterführen...



Auf die Weiterführung der Liste bin ich gespannt, denn da dürfte nichts mehr kommen. 

Die Nennung von Formaldehyd hast Du vermutlich mal in einem anderen Zusammenhang hier bei einem Faketread im AB aufgeschnappt, Buttersäure riecht zwar eklig, wird aber wenn überhaupt nur in geringsten, ungefährlichen Dosen verwendet und bei Glutamat würden doch bereits 90% der Kiddies aufschreien, wenn es in ihrer Nahrung aufeinmal nicht mehr enthalten wäre. 

PS: 
Meine Boilies enthalten nichts von dem o.a. Zeugs.


----------



## pokerface (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Man könnte ja auch wieder mal auf die hier gestellte Frage eingehen und sich hier nicht belegen waas nun schädlich ist oder nicht.sondern dem Threaderöffner die Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



pokerface schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch wieder mal auf die hier gestellte Frage eingehen und sich hier nicht belegen waas nun schädlich ist oder nicht.sondern dem Threaderöffner die Frage zu beantworten.



Das wurde bereits zur Genüge und eindeutig getan.


----------



## Jens0883 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Zieht ihr Frolic mit der Ködernadel auf´s Haar oder muss man die festknoten? Ich hab noch nie mit Haar geangelt, wollte es aber bald tun.


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Steht alles in der Boardsuche (sowohl zum Haar als auch zur Anköderung von Frolic)


----------



## pokerface (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ihr mit eurer Boardsuche beantwortet es doch lieber gleich das geht wesentlich schneller


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich lach mich schlapp was Du meinst was ich aufgeschnappt haben soll und wie weit ich die Liste fortführen kann. Ich arbeite zufällig in der Chemischen Industrie und kenne diese harmlosen Sachen.

Ätznatron |bigeyes, Nitroverbindungen |bigeyes usw. klar alles harmlos :m. Nimm mal ein Bad drin, noch besser iss was, mal sehen was dann sagst, sofern Du danach überhaupt noch in der Lage sein wirst. 

Rede ich in einem Dialekt den hier keiner versteht? Das sind reelle Bestandteile von den Mischungen die hier manch einer verwendet bzw. verwendet hat.


----------



## fkpfkp (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

- Formaldehyd setzt keiner ein.
- Buttersäure ist ein Naturprodukt, wird natürlich chemisch in größeren Mengen hergestellt.... 
- Glutamat hat auf Karpfen keine Wirkung... kann man sich also sparen

Ich verwende keine Buttersäure, Konservierer oder ähnliches. 

Es gibt ein schönes Zitat:

*Nichts ist Gift und alles ist Gift*, nur die Dosis entscheidet. (Paracelsus)

Wenn man sich die Zutatenliste von Fertigprodukten oder auch nur von "Bäcker"brot anschaut, ist es erstaunlich, dass man noch nicht aufgelöst wurde |supergri

Nachtrag:

Ätznatron:
- Herstellung von Brezeln für die braune Färbung und den „seifigen“ Geschmack 
- Entfernung der Schalen von Obst sowie Gemüse (!) bei industrieller Verarbeitung 

Um mal 2 Anwendungsgebiete die mit der Nahrung von Menschen zu tun haben zu nennen. Quelle: Wikipedia


Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## pokerface (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich würde da eher Denni Lo recht geben da er recht hat.Die Stoffe sind nicht ohne.Wer im Chemieunterricht aufgepasst hat wüsste das und würde hier nicht so ne Show abziehen von wegen es wäre unschädlcih.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

@ Pokerface & Denni_Lo

Es zieht hier niemand eine Show ab und es bestreitet auch niemand die Gefährlichkeit von einigen Stoffen, soweit diese tatsächlich an sich oder aufgrund der Dosierung vorliegen.

Es ist nur lachhaft, dass aufgrund von Hörensagen oder den möglicherweise stattgefundenen, schwachsinnigen Experimenten von irgendwelchen Leuten mal wieder auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen wird und gesagt wird, dass in Selfmadeboilies irgendwelche Gifte, Säuren etc. vorhanden sind.


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



pokerface schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurer Boardsuche beantwortet es doch lieber gleich das geht wesentlich schneller



Kein Bock, mach du doch. Hab oben eh schon geschrieben dass mans am einfachsten einschlauft.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Um solche Experimente auszuschließen wurde das Verbot ausgesprochen. 

Ich benutze Selfmadeboilies, aber nur dann wenn ich die essen kann ohne das mir danach gesundheitliche Schäden entstehen. Klar die schmecken mir nicht, sind aber auch nicht dafür das ich die auffuttere.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ... um solche Experimente auszuschließen wurde das Verbot ausgesprochen. ...



Nur dass dieses Verbot dann auch die Leute trifft, die ihre gekochten Teigkugeln einfach nur als selektiven Köder für einige Fischarten schätzen und sich ansonsten völlig regelkonform und vernünftig am Wasser verhalten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich sprach vom Verbot mit Boilies anzufüttern. Das angeln ist weiterhin erlaubt.


----------



## angler2 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Hallo Boardies,

zuerst einmal möchte ich bemerken, daß ich schon lange keinen solchen Müll mehr im Anglerboard gelesen habe ! Wenn ich schon die These höre, daß Karpfen Bauchschmerzen bekommen können,
geht mir der Hut hoch.

Doch nochmals zu allgemeinen Information:

1.) Karpfen bekommen keine Bauchschmerzen !

2.) Ob Boilie oder Frolic, beide Futtermittel sind für den Karpfen
sehr verträglich !

3.) Die Funktionäre, die Boilies oder Frolics an einem Gewässer verbieten, haben meistens von Fischen und Angeln keine Ahnung !

4.) Bei vielen nahrungsarmen Gewässern wirkt sich das Anfüttern sogar sehr possitiv auf den Fischbestand aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Um solche Experimente auszuschließen wurde das Verbot ausgesprochen.


Ach so, aber mit den erlaubten 2kg Nassfutter dürfte ich dann bei euch ganz nach meinem Belieben herum experimentieren?|kopfkrat -Na dann wüsst ich als gewiefter Boilieangler ja sofort, was ich mit den sooo süchtig machenden Substanzen zu tun hätte, um auch weiterhin erfolgreich fischen zu können...|rolleyes

Da fällt mir ein:
Wie ich nun schon mehrfach am Wasser beobachten konnte, mischen unsere Stipper ihr Futter schon seit geraumer Zeit bevorzugt mit Dihydrogenmonoxid an!!!:r Nach dem, was ich in diesem aufschlussreichen Thread so gelesen habe, sollte ich mir echt schwer überlegen, ob ich auf der nächsten Versammlung nicht einfach mal ein entsprechendes Verbot beantrage...


----------



## yamo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bachschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Den Gewässern zuliebe sollte man den Futtereintrag auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Von den Inhaltsstofen sind die Unterschiede zwischen manchen Boilies und Frolic gar nicht so riesig. Beide bestehen zum Großteil aus Getreidemehlen, die ein Karpfen verdauen kann. Solange der Karpfen ausreichend natürliche Nahrung findet, braucht man sich keine Sorgen um Verdauungsprobleme machen.
> Mir war das Gerücht, dass Frolic zu Verdauungsproblemen führt bislang unbekannt.



:m
Das bringt es auf den Punkt!
Die Unterschiede zwischen Frolic und Boilie in der Zusammensetzung sind eher marginal und unterscheiden sich am ehesten in der Geschmacksrichtung.

Ich wunder mich immer wieder über den Hype der sogenannten "Boiliezutaten".
Egalbumin und was es da noch alles für Bumine gibt. Sojamehl ist ja noch harmlos... Aber da kann ich auch geschrotetes Vollkornmehl nehmen.
Ich nehme nur normal erhältliche Zutaten aus dem Super-/Tiermarkt oder halt auch mal Fischzucht/Vogelfutter.
Da weis ich dann, was drin ist|rolleyes

Zum Futtereintrag kann ich Dir auch nur zustimmen.
Ich komme für 2 verschiedene Angelstellen für jeweils 2 Ruten mit ca. 5-7 Liter Hartmais aus pro Tag. Dazu kommen noch 2-4  Hand voll Frolic und 6-8 Hand voll Boilies.
Mit Paniermehl gemischt ergibt das so ca. 25-30 Futterballen, also höchstens 15 pro Angelplatz für 2 Ruten.
Nach 3 Tagen fahr ich das runter auf 8 Ballen vorm angeln, danach kommt der Rest rein.

Grüße, 

Micha


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> ...bevorzugt mit Dihydrogenmonoxid an!!!...



very funny joke |rolleyes


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich muss beschämend gestehen das ich immer etwas rest von meinem Boilie mix aufbewahre und mit DHMO (Dihydrogenmonoxid) anmache, das knete ich dann um den Boilie und es löst sich schneller im Wasser auf.

Du siehst Sasha nicht nur die Stipper kippen das zug in den See. Ich muss aber anmerken das ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen das es sich negativ auf die Gesundheit der Fische ausgewirkt hat.
Hat jem. von euch ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Bereits kurze Zeit nach dem Einbringen von Boilies in europäische Gewässer war bereits ein Großteil der dieser stark mit Dihydrogenmonoxid belastet.

Unser Baggersee ist auch voll von dem Zeug - traurige Sache. Alles nur um ein paar Fische zu fangen....


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Aus welcher Quelle beziehst du diese doch recht fragwürdige Information Bennie?


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Hallo Leute,
laßt die Kirche doch mal im Dorf. Ob nun einer vor oder bei dem Angeln mít Boilies oder mit Frolic anfüttert dürfte für das Gewässer und die Fische wohl nahezu ähnlich gut bzw. je nach Menge auch ähnlich schlecht sein.
Fakt ist, dass man Biomasse ins Gewässer einbringt. Die allermeisten Gewässer vertragen das problemlos, an ohnehin schon stark überdüngten 
Gewässern bzw. bei rapider Sauerstoffknappheit sollte man das Anfüttern extrem einschränken oder besser noch komplett untersagen. Ist für viele Angler sicherlich schmerzhaft, aber immerhin noch besser als ein Umkippen 
des Gewässers mit anschließendem Supergau , dem Tod des Fischbestandes, zu riskieren. Habe so etwas mal bei einem großen Regenauffangbecken mit Karpfenbesatz erlebt, kein schöner Anblick! Daran waren wir Angler aber schuldlos, da in diesem See weder geangelt noch gefüttert wurde und die Sauerstoffknappheit wohl aus den Einleitungen und der Hitze resultierte.
Für die allermeisten Gewässer aber ist Anfüttern kein Problem. Halte es da ebenfalls mit Paracelsus: Die Dosis macht das Gift. Sollte natürlich wirklich irgendein Schwachkopf Formaldehyd in seine Boilies mixen, was ich immer für einen Gag hielt, dann gehört der Typ direkt angezeigt.
In Frolic als Köder und Anfutter sehe ich bei entsprechenden Mengen kein Problem. Frolic ist ein eher minderwertiges Hundefutter mit hohen Anteilen an Getreide und relativ hohem Zuckergehalt.Der Gehalt an Fleisch und tierischen Proteinen ist gering und bewegt sich nach meiner Erinnerung um 4 %, das heißt Frolic mit Rind hat dann wirklich nur 4% tierisches Protein, obwohl die Bezeichnung "mit Rind" etwas anders vorgaukelt. Der Geruch von Frolic ist aber selbst für mäklig fressende Hunde verführerisch und scheint auch den Karpfen sehr zu gefallen. 
Manche Hunde fressen ihr Leben lang Frolic und werden selbst damit gesund alt.
Frolic müßte bei seiner Zusammensetzung mit Unmengen pflanzlicher Bestandteile für den Karpfen noch geeigneter sein als für den domestizierten Fleischfresser Hund.

Für mich soll da jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden, ob er mit Boilies, Frolic oder Pellets angelt. Und wenn vorher in Maßen angefüttert wird mit einwandfreier Ware und kein schimmelnder Sondermüll im Wasser entsorgt wird gibts da für mich gar nichts zu meckern !


----------



## yamo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Dihydrogenmonoxid ???
Leute, klärt mich auf ohne das ich Wiki befragen muß.
Klingt gefährlich, ist das auch im Weißbier enthalten?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Nur mal für die Nachwelt, damit hier niemand auf abwegige Gedanken kommt:

Dihydrogenmonoxid

ist nichts weiter wie stinknormales Wasser. Der einzige nachteilige Effekt der sich aus dem Dihydrogenmonoxid ergibt ist der das der Fisch elendig verendet sofern er über einen längerem Zeitraum aus dem Dihydrogenmonoxid entnommen wird.


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



interloper schrieb:


> Ich muss aber anmerken das ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen das es sich negativ auf die Gesundheit der Fische ausgewirkt hat.


Laut der Mutter eines Angelkollegen meines Nachbars sollen so manche Karpfen sogar schon nach diesem Zeug schmecken!#t -Damit wäre die Schädlichkeit dann ja wohl endgültig bewiesen...

Aber im Ernst: Wenn ich mal an einige typische Vorurteile denke, die offenbar noch immer ungeschwächt ihre Runde durch verschiedene Vereinsheime machen, könnt ich mir mit etwas Phantasie auch vorstellen, dass man so manchen Vorstand mit geringfügiger Überzeugungsarbeit auch zu einem Totalverbot von Wasser bewegen könnte. -Sofern man es denn nur im Zusammenhang mit bösen Karpfenanglern erwähnen würde.:q


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Und was ist dann Dihydrogendioxid?
Frag mal deinen Head hunter der wird dir was erzählen wenn du das in den Gartenteich kippst -.-

Jetzt ist aer genug mit Denglisch

Gruß Marcel


----------



## yamo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

|muahah:
Darauf noch ein Gläschen Dihydrogenmonoxid mit Hefezusatz.
Ist mir ja schon fast |peinlich
So, ich rolle jetzt noch ein paar Boilies und mach mich startklar für die heutige Nachtsitzung.

An Rocky Coast:
Super Beitrag, volle Zustimmung!

Gruß Micha


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Ich glaub ich erzähl das mal meinem Vorstand, dass die Karpfenangler ihren mais mit Dihydrogenmonoxid behandeln.


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



yamo schrieb:


> An Rocky Coast:
> Super Beitrag, volle Zustimmung!



Da schließe ich mich an!|good:


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

ähhhhhmmmm Benni ...dioxide und ....monoxide ist ein Unterschied...du meinst wohl .....monoxide.
.....dioxide ist nähmlich kein wasser


----------



## fkpfkp (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Moin,



> "Ich glaub ich erzähl das mal meinem Vorstand, dass die Karpfenangler ihren mais mit Dihydrogendioxid behandeln."


 
Monoxid... nicht Dioxid..... nicht das der Mais noch blonder wird als er ohnehin schon ist :q


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

ROFL kfp ich lieg auf dem Boden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Geil! :vik: Endlich mal wieder ein Tröt zum richtig Ablachen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nu mal im Ernst. Die ganzen Storys über merkwürdigste Mittelchen und Zutaten der Boilie-Fetischisten kommt doch nur durch die ultimative Suche nach *dem* Wundermittel zustande! 
Das Wundermittel (man könnte es auch "Appetite-Wonder" nennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), wonach alle Kaprfen süchtig sind. 
Das Wundermittel worauf selbst die seltenen 70-Pfünder nochmal beißen.
Das Wundermittel, dass die Karpfen dazu veranlaßt mehrfach am Tag zu beißen.
Das Wundermittel...

Nöcht? |supergri
Solange dabei keiner mit Plutonium hantiert (was garantiert fängig ist wie Sau), mach ich mir da keinen Kopp drum. Da isses bald schlimmer, wenn jemand sein Boot mit Bitumen streicht und frisch zu Wasser lässt. |rolleyes

Btw. Hat schonmal jemand geschlachteten Aal zum Verzehr gekauft? Weiß dieser jemand auch, womit der Aal getötet und entschleimt wurde? |uhoh:


----------



## bennie (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Solange dabei keiner mit Plutonium hantiert (was garantiert fängig ist wie Sau), mach ich mir da keinen Kopp drum.



"Ist dasPlutonium auf deinem Zahnfleisch?"

na,woher kommts?


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



interloper schrieb:


> Und was ist dann Dihydrogendioxid?
> Frag mal deinen Head hunter der wird dir was erzählen wenn du das in den Gartenteich kippst -.-
> 
> Jetzt ist aer genug mit Denglisch
> ...



Definiere Headhunter, bitte nicht die Wikipedia Def. Ich habe keinen.

Es ist kein Dinglish, es ist ein Fachausdruck, wird Dir jeder Chemiestundent bestätigen.

Dihydrogendioxid ist nix weiter als H2O2, oder das was ein Friseur nimmt um die Haare zu blondieren.


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Richtig Denni_Lo H2O2 oder Wasserstoffperoxide
benutzt der Friseur um Haare blondieren.
Es wird aber auch angewand um Sauerstoff armen Gewässern O²
zu zu führen.
Denn durch einen Speziellen aktivator Ton (Katalysator) Reagiert es zu Wasser und Sauerstoff.
2H²O² reagiert zu O² + 2H²O
Ich glaub ich hab euch jetzt genug gelangweilt. Ich geh jetzt Boilies für Morgen Rollen


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Wasserstoffperoxid heißt es. Was man damit alles anstellen kann weiß ich glaube besser als Du


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Meinst du in Verbindung mit Hexamethylendiamin oder mit Aceton?


----------



## buk (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



bennie schrieb:


> "Ist dasPlutonium auf deinem Zahnfleisch?"
> 
> na,woher kommts?


 
"Das Wort heißt NUKULAR!"


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*



interloper schrieb:


> Meinst du in Verbindung mit Hexamethylendiamin oder mit Aceton?



viel zu simpel  als Aktivator in einer Flüssigphasensynthese z.B. Da wandern wir schon zu OT in Chemische Verfahren


----------



## interloper (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Frolic / Bauchschmerzen bei Karpfen !!! Kann das sein ???*

Sowas geht auch?
Wieder was dazugelernt. Leider Studiere ich keine Chemie ich hab mir das aller nur selbst angeeinet.
Würde mich aber freuen wenn du mir per PM erklärts was eine Flüssigphasensynthese ist. *wink*

Gruß Marcel


----------

